# DISCUSS: Best Night-Time Skyline



## QuantumX

My first and only attempt at a night aerial shoot. 





























DSC_0731 by Quantum2010, on Flickr


















[
DSC_0180 by Quantum2010, on Flickr


----------



## QuantumX

DSC_0419 by QuantumX, on Flickr


CSC_0646 by QuantumX, on Flickr


DSC_0411 by QuantumX, on Flickr


DSC_0440 by QuantumX, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Doha, Qatar*


The Evening Lights by Sanjiban2011, on Flickr


Glowing Qatar by Roma Dominguez Photography, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan

Chicago


Chicago skyline from the Adler planetarium by javawest, on Flickr


Chicago skyline from the John Hancock Tower by javawest, on Flickr


Chicago skyline from the John Hancock Tower by javawest, on Flickr


Chicago skyline from the John Hancock Tower by javawest, on Flickr


----------



## Union Man

The O2 Arena and Canary Wharf by London From The Rooftops, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan

*Toronto*


Toronto Skyline by Kevin. B., on Flickr


----------



## totaleclipse1985

Shenzhen


















Shenzhen - Night by cpics2000, on Flickr


----------



## vancity101

*Vancouver*


Vancouver Cityscape at Night by TOTORORO.RORO, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Hong Kong, China*


DSC_3158DSC_3158 (3) by Sammy Hung, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Chicago, USA*


052514_12w_stitch by nikokaps, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*San Francisco, USA*


Two Towers by tristanotierney, on Flickr


----------



## binhai

Hong Kong, Shanghai, Shenzhen


----------



## QuantumX

DSC_1167 by Quantum2010, on Flickr





























DSC_0721 by Quantum2010, on Flickr


DSC_0235 by Quantum2010, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

I think Hong Kong and Shanghai are definitely in the top of the list. There are others that I think would also be good contenders like Miami, Doha, Singapore, Tokyo, etc. There is something about Tokyo and all those red aviation lights that just makes me melt.


----------



## QuantumX

JuanPaulo said:


> I think Hong Kong and Shanghai are definitely in the top of the list. There are others that I think would also be good contenders like Miami, Doha, Singapore, Tokyo, etc. There is something about Tokyo and all those red aviation lights that just makes me melt.


Thanks for creating this thread. For some reason, I thought we had one like this, but I must be thinking of other forums. Yes, I think Hong Kong and Shanghai are the most Blade Runner-esque. Miami is still up and coming. One Brickell CityCentre will have interesting lighting on both sides of it as well as the other towers in that complex, along with all the other projects currently under construction.


----------



## ajbenius

What about New York? It isn't particularly multicolored, but it's definitely somewhere on the list for its density and size.


----------



## QuantumX

ajbenius said:


> What about New York? It isn't particularly multicolored, but it's definitely somewhere on the list for its density and size.


Then make a contribution. I didn't time or energy to work it at night the way I would have liked to, but here is my meager offering in that regard.


DSC_0163 by QuantumX, on Flickr


CSC_0170 by QuantumX, on Flickr


DSC_0134 by QuantumX, on Flickr


DSC_0156 by QuantumX, on Flickr


DSC_0150 by QuantumX, on Flickr


----------



## QuantumX

These I pulled out of the New York forum.


Burst of Independence by Matthew Pugliese, on Flickr

Independence Day by Matthew Pugliese, on Flickr









View of 44th Street from LIC by iain_toft on Flickr 









Manhattan by paseando... on Flickr









Times Square, NYC by Michael Elliot on Flickr









Park Avenue by Michael Elliot on Flickr


----------



## QuantumX

*Me in Chicago again.*


----------



## desertpunk

*Chicago*


IMG_2061.jpg by ChompChomp77, on Flickr


----------



## QuantumX

Goodnight NYC by Jochen-B, on Flickr


----------



## ajbenius

QuantumX said:


> Goodnight NYC by Jochen-B, on Flickr


Thanks for the pictures.


----------



## Georgia777

Union Man said:


> The O2 Arena and Canary Wharf by London From The Rooftops, on Flickr


WHOW LONDON IS SO BEAUTIFUL :cheers:


----------



## QuantumX

DSC_1248 by Quantum2010, on Flickr

DSC_1252 by Quantum2010, on Flickr

DSC_1262 by Quantum2010, on Flickr

DSC_1275 by Quantum2010, on Flickr


----------



## Dito Roso

*JAKARTA* Night Time Skyline at Sudirman Area :


Jakarta Skyline by acencen, on Flickr


Lights of Jakarta 2 by bramasetyadi, on Flickr


----------



## Dito Roso

*SCBD Jakarta* 


Vertigo by ftan99, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Singapore, Singapore*


NDP 2014 Fireworks by SkyStrike, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Bangkok, Thailand*


Landscape of River in Bangkok city by anekphoto, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Cleveland, USA*


DSC_0012 by ycch27, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Chicago, USA*


(7.31.14)-Roofing_In_LSE-WEB-1 by ChiPhotoGuy, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan

*Hong Kong*


Hong Kong Symphony Of Light by tsomchat, on Flickr


The Light Show by William C. Y. Chu, on Flickr


Valentine's night 2014 in Hong Kong by Godspeed70, on Flickr


----------



## Dito Roso

*JAKARTA, Sudirman Street*


jkt2 9407922435_961fd45b8d_b by MYW_2507, on Flickr


Jakarta The Jungle of Concrete by hanafichi, on Flickr


JKT Sudirman 57d8ed50_b by MYW_2507, on Flickr​


----------



## desertpunk

*Los Angeles*


Griffith Park Observatory by JR Vismanos, on Flickr


----------



## Dito Roso

*JAKARTA, Parliament Complex - Senayan*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/adrisigners/14680795129


----------



## Dito Roso

dp


----------



## lowenmeister

*Shenzhen*
originally posted on gaoloumi by feipeng8865


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Hong Kong, China*


Beacon Hill by EugeneLimPhotography.com, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Doha, Qatar
*

6 by alvinkleinsantos, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Shanghai, China*


across the river by keeter09, on Flickr


----------



## apinamies

Nice photos. I don't want sound rude, but most South East Asian cities look daytime photos on the air quite ugly, but night photos they look really cool and beautiful.


----------



## renshapratama

apinamies said:


> Nice photos. I don't want sound rude, but most South East Asian cities look daytime photos on the air quite ugly, but night photos they look really cool and beautiful.


yea i also think many ASEAN countries have a nice skyline :cheers:
______________________________________________________
Jakarta



EywaEywa said:


> Never Bored With This Picture
> Originally Posted by AceN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted By Kevo123


----------



## SkYsCrApEr2013

Shanghai


----------



## QuantumX

Another one I pulled off the 432 Park Avenue thread.

City of nights by [email protected] [email protected], on Flickr


----------



## QuantumX

DSC_0096 by QuantumX, on Flickr


CSC_0266 by QuantumX, on Flickr


CSC_0079 by QuantumX, on Flickr


----------



## LeCom




----------



## JuanPaulo

*Shanghai, China*


Shanghai Nightscape by jackcao77216, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*New York City, USA*


Hella Vista by c_slavik, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Bangkok, Thailand*


Bangkok, Thailand] by ชื่อ : แจ้คับ line: lover35, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Chicago, USA*


Jay Pritzker Pavilion by Justin in SD, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Seoul, South Korea*


City Lights by Joshua Davenport, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*New York City, USA*


Red, Black and Gold for the Annual Steuben Day Parade by branandtan, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Hong Kong, China*


Hong Kong by Alfredo Guadarrama, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Kuwait City, Kuwait*


Kuwait Skyline by Savio D'souza, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Dubai, UAE*


Dubai marina, UAE [2048x1298] by godfrieddaniels, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Shanghai, China*


city of gold by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr


----------



## Highcliff

shanghai by little universe



little universe said:


> SCROLL------>>>>
> Right in the middle
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> 幕启 / opening by blackstation, on Flickr
> 
> 
> ​


----------



## JuanPaulo

^^ What a beast! [Shanghai] :nuts:


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Taipei, Taiwan*


TAIPEI SKYLINE by aelx911, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

Looks like Shanghai Tower is already partially lit up! :cheers:


*Shanghai, China*


Shanghai Nightscape by jackcao77216, on Flickr


----------



## mw123

Sydney


untitled shoot-3503.jpg by mornnb, on Flickr


untitled shoot-8977.jpg by mornnb, on Flickr


untitled shoot-2766.jpg by mornnb, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Bangkok, Thailand*


Bangkok skyline by tamvisut_pradissap, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Doha, Qatar*


City Skyline by Mark Caidic Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

HK


Hong Kong at night by javazc, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

Brisbane


Story Bridge reflection from Riverwalk by merbert2012, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

NY


Bella Vista! by Ricardodaforce, on Flickr


----------



## renshapratama

Jakarta - Indonesia​








https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/15500527552


----------



## Yellow Fever

NY


blue ny cityscape by ryback80, on Flickr


----------



## hunser

Jim Zhu

*Midtown* 



















Mitch Waxman











The distant island by Tony Shi., on Flickr


----------



## Eric Offereins

Guangzhou is a great contender for the best night time skyline (daytime as well BTW). 




little universe said:


> Untitled by Vincent Yi Zhang, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Untitled by Vincent Yi Zhang, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Untitled by Vincent Yi Zhang, on Flickr
> 
> 
> ​


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=774022&page=133


----------



## Yellow Fever

NY

Metropolis by Ricardodaforce, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

Vancouver

Vancouver Skyline by Clayton Perry Photoworks, on Flickr


----------



## desertpunk

Philadelphia


Philly skyline night by terham47, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Dubai, UAE*


Dubai alive and kicking ! by Frans.Sellies, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

New York City, USA


View of 230 Fifth Rooftop Bar, Flatiron Building and One World Trade Center this evening. by javansg, on Flickr


----------



## BrickellResidence

*Mexico City*

Panorámica Nocturna Ciudad De México by LANCER., on Flickr

Skyline Torre Pemex, Ciudad De México by LANCER., on Flickr


----------



## desertpunk

*NYC*


Island Of the Dreams by asim_patel, on Flickr


----------



## moscowgoth

*Moscow*








http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showth...97180&page=252
__________________


----------



## renshapratama

wow New York & Moscow :applause:


----------



## LeCom




----------



## Xenoplas

*Tokyo* looks pretty nice at night

Tokyo Panorama Sunset by Sandro Bisaro, on Flickr

night view of TOKYO from Roppongi Hills by puritystandard, on Flickr


----------



## renshapratama

Jakarta, Indonesia









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/15696432641









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/15214978883









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/15648590269


----------



## Hudson11

*Chicago*


Chicago Skyline 10-20-11 by @JoelSettecase, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

LA

L.A. Sunrise by CraigGoodwin2, on Flickr


----------



## Dito Roso

*JAKARTA*



kevo123 said:


> https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/15269837533
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/spelic/15876753692
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/dissy_photo/15883570605


----------



## JuanPaulo

*New York City, USA*


Midtown Tetons by Rob Mintzes, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Denver, USA*


Brisk Denver by Al Perry Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

Portland, Oregon









https://www.flickr.com/photos/sama093/15922772522/sizes/h/in/explore-2014-12-01/


----------



## Yellow Fever

NY


The Moon and Midtown by Tim Drivas, on Flickr


----------



## QuantumX

*MIAMI*


CSC_0264 by QuantumX, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Bangkok, Thailand*


Bangkok Night by K. Apisak, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

singapore

test by cc_AngryCrab, on Flickr

singapore flyer 180mm by cc_AngryCrab, on Flickr


----------



## Uaarkson

Even from a cell phone, Manhattan is stunning.


----------



## Yellow Fever

HK

Hong Kong Skyline | Hong Kong by adrisigners, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

The city of North Vancouver.


North Vancouver Night by Michael Thornquist, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Chicago, USA
*








North Side View by Raf Winterpacht, on 500px


----------



## Festival

*BANGKOK THAILAND*









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=764068263611416&set=pb.100000247478811.-2207520000.1417973895.&type=3&theater


----------



## Mai57

*BKKC THAILAND*











Bangkok Pulse By Pisut Jarintippitack 



https://www.flickr.com/photos/migtattwo/


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Las Vegas, USA*


DSC_3075 by valen22br, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Dubai, UAE*


Dubai Skyline by malc1702, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Chicago, USA*


Clear Night Sky Chicago by benchorizo, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Taipei, Taiwan*


DSC_4339 by kenson1978, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*New York City, USA*


Manhattan at night by Carlos Baez, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

Singapore


012_Addled Angels_Deep Wanderer by SLHahnn, on Flickr


Pit of Fire by terrylephotography, on Flickr


Fireworks Over The Fullerton by BoXed_FisH, on Flickr


Singapore Skyline by Anish Palekar, on Flickr


In Living Color by Mabmy, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Hong Kong, China
*








Night-HK by Anuchit, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*New York City, USA
*

night falls on Manhattan - Tribeca view of New York City by LeeHoward, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*New York, USA*









big-pano-2 by PistolPete13, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

Sydney

346/365 by Paul Amestoy, on Flickr


----------



## the spliff fairy

Guangzhou










http://bbs.home.news.cn



Flower-City Square by SouthernSky24601, on Flickr


Flower-City Square by SouthernSky24601, on Flickr


Untitled by Vincent Yi Zhang, on Flickr


Untitled by Vincent Yi Zhang, on Flickr


----------



## the spliff fairy

Shanghai


By day

SCROLL>>>>

黄带 / Yellow Belt by blackstation, on Flickr


By NIGHT


By Blackstation, http://www.flickr.com/photos/blackstation/

By Blackstation, http://www.flickr.com/photos/blackstation/


----------



## Yellow Fever

London

City View from Archway Bridge | Blue Hour by James_Beard, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Miami, USA*


Miami Skyline by Ron Raffety, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

SF


Night Colors - San Francisco by davidyuweb, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Singapore, Singapore*


Marina Bay Laser Show by Jansen Chua, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

SD









https://www.flickr.com/photos/justininsd/15854542217/sizes/h/in/explore-2014-12-17/


----------



## Azrain98

Dubai










KL










Los Angeles









link


----------



## Yellow Fever

Seattle









https://www.flickr.com/photos/donbriggs/12850698734/sizes/h/in/photostream/


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Panama City, Panama*


© hampaw HDR-2203-350 by hampaw, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*London, UK*


City Giants by www.paulshearsphotography.com, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*San Francisco, USA*


翔語精品音響4K相片 (47) by sound196, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Montreal, Canada*


Montreal Skyline by night by Vincent pictures, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Hong Kong, China*


city, evening, view from above by alvaro3dorsey, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

HK


City of Lights by Ateens Chen, on Flickr


----------



## bodegavendetta

JuanPaulo said:


> *San Francisco, USA*
> 
> 
> 翔語精品音響4K相片 (47) by sound196, on Flickr


They're keeping those elegant lights on Bay Bridge permanent! Such a good move, and it will really enhance San Francisco's nighttime lighting.


----------



## bodegavendetta

*Manhattan 

Financial District*









*Midtown*









*Downtown*









https://500px.com/dedmaxopka


----------



## JuanPaulo

*New York City, USA*


View of Chrysler & MetLife Buildings in Manhattan. by javansg, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Atlanta, USA*


Atlanta Ay Night by koay woei soang, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Doha, Qatar*


IMG_1695 by kamal_kimo6, on Flickr


----------



## QuantumX

Miami. Urban Fantasy. by Mario Houben | Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

https://www.flickr.com/photos/heikoj/15609638635/sizes/h/in/photostream/


----------



## Yellow Fever

Chicago


Metropolis by player_pleasure, on Flickr


----------



## QuantumX

Credit to "Hamra.net"
http://hamra.net/pics/600/600_Skyline.jpg


----------



## QuantumX

Brickell North by XT Inc., on Flickr


----------



## sky2030

Singapore has a great night sky for sure.


----------



## WingWing

Sg



Panorama of Singapore skyline by Dmitry Rukhlenko Travel Photography, on Flickr


Singapore River - Boat Quay by Charlie Kwan Photography, on Flickr



Singapore River by Charlie Kwan Photography, on Flickr



Singapore River by Charlie Kwan Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11

Chongqing - where environmental pollution meets light pollution







The Night of Chongqing by marsbelle, on Flickr


Chongqing by skootter01, on Flickr


----------



## Rida12

Manila-X said:


> I'm going to give it to HK for this one!


wow very nice looking


----------



## michi michi

Hong Kong and Singapore indeed!


----------



## CarltonHill

*Metro Manila, Philippines*


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Philadelphia, USA*


Center City by mhoffman1, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

HK


have a good evening... by hugo poon - one day in my life, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

SF


Happy New Year 2015 by davidyuweb, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11

*Norfolk*


View of Downtown Norfolk - Portsmouth - Virginia - 12 December 2009 by goatlockerguns, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Guangzhou, China*


IMG_8928 by kevinho86, on Flickr


----------



## mw123

Sydney NYE 2014 by mornnb, on Flickr


----------



## renshapratama

^^ very nice Sydney at night in that pic


----------



## Yellow Fever

HK


Roof top party by Bizmax, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

SD


Full Moon Rising by Justin in SD, on Flickr


----------



## Festival

*BKK*










https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10153018930213130&set=ms.c.eJxdzbkNwDAMQ9GNAtKijuy~%3BmO0qkRoVD58QQTewSggvGh5~_ktnkPUdTFm0IfDYRvXGJv2bhfoomRqbuagMX4x~%3BY.bps.a.10152344482098130.1073742277.588718129&type=1&theater


----------



## reecebowker

Night view of New York from the air looks amazing at night. photo from Engadget.


----------



## Yellow Fever

Seattle


Blue Collar meets White Collar by Light of the Moon Photography, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia
*

Clouds Over KL by Ezry A Rahman, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

Singapore


DSC_0410_2483 by Diamond Leopard, on Flickr


The Blue hour skyline of Singapore by Diamond Leopard, on Flickr


DSC_1027_3648 by Diamond Leopard, on Flickr


The Blue hour skyline of Singapore by Diamond Leopard, on Flickr


Raffles Place, Singapore by Romaric Juniet, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Yellow Fever said:


> HK
> 
> 
> Roof top party by Bizmax, on Flickr


Is this someone's rooftop garden or a restaurant?


----------



## WingWing

Blue Hour shot from Southbridge Bar @Boat Quay by Diamond Leopard, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

By *kingkonghk* from dcfever :


----------



## Yellow Fever

hkskyline said:


> Is this someone's rooftop garden or a restaurant?


not sure but looks like its a private roof patio.


----------



## Yellow Fever

Seattle









https://www.flickr.com/photos/antrover/16116014459/in/explore-2015-01-17


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Chicago, USA*


blue hour in the windy city by ryback80, on Flickr


----------



## renshapratama

asesome skyline Chicago ^^ :banana:


----------



## JuanPaulo

*San Francisco, USA*









The City, by Simon Huynh, on Flickr


----------



## World 2 World

*KUALA LUMPUR*









BY Par PAUL REIFFER


----------



## Yellow Fever

Dallas

Downtown Dallas by Justin Terveen, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

KL










https://www.flickr.com/photos/iintrigue/15847127266/sizes/h/in/photostream/


----------



## JuanPaulo

*San Francisco, USA*


4k_city_wallpaper_54 by moontampa, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Hong Kong, China
*

Untitled by kntommy, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Dubai, UAE*


Dubai - Marina Skyline Panorama by claudecastor, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*London*

City of Giants by Nomadic Vision Photography, on Flickr


----------



## kar8117

*PARIS*

Paris & La Défense by A.G. Photographe, on Flickr


----------



## kar8117

viva_germany said:


> ^^ this church looks very old. they should demolish it and build more modern ones
> is it notra dame?


it's not going to be destroyed. the pope is going to say no...


----------



## bodegavendetta

kar8117 said:


> it's not going to be destroyed. the pope is going to say no...


Don't feed the troll.


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Taipei, Taiwan*


IMG_7336 by hurt52301, on Flickr


----------



## HJP

*Beirut, Lebanon

Beirut 7-3-2015 by HJP Photography, on Flickr
*

Beirut Mountains View 7-3-2015 by HJP Photography, on Flickr


----------



## kisssme

i like this photo


----------



## Yellow Fever

Vancouver


Big City Nights ~ Vancouver, BC by Michael Thornquist, on Flickr


----------



## renshapratama

Jakarta - Indonesia









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/16193666198









Bundaran Hi by FelixIndarta, on Flickr










Sudirman District by FelixIndarta, on Flickr


----------



## thebank24h

HaNoi peaceful city of Asia, the city of peace


----------



## Yellow Fever

Toronto Skyline by Nitish_Bhardwaj, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

筆架山panorama by Гок, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Shanghai, China
*

Shanghai, CHINA by Jack Jablonski /// JJ Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Dito Roso

*Jakarta, Indonesia*









original photo by: aan mustafa


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Hong Kong, China*


office building at sunset in hong kong by santaferelocationservices, on Flickr


----------



## renshapratama

Jakarta - Indonesia 









https://www.flickr.com/photos/toyibofficial/17335985936


----------



## Yellow Fever

Boston

Boat Skyline Night Panoramic by Joann Vitali, on Flickr


----------



## atomx

*Bangkok*


Uptown by www.marcusburtenshaw.com, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

Honolulu.. Biggest city in Hawaii by Tony Shi, on Flickr


----------



## atomx

*Central Park Bkk (Lumpini Park)* *FULL----->*












Pachara Wisupakarn‎


----------



## renshapratama

* Jakarta*









pictures by https://www.facebook.com/palus.liem​


----------



## hkskyline

By *lista793* from dcfever :


----------



## World 2 World

*KUALA LUMPUR*









by Lim Wei Chun









by Darry Lum









by vedd edd


----------



## Hudson11

*Toronto*


Toronto Skyline at Night by Torsten Reimer, on Flickr


----------



## Augustão d2

*São Paulo*

Marginal Pinheiros by marcelo enrique, no Flickr


----------



## World 2 World

*KUALA LUMPUR*









by shaifulzamri


----------



## Hudson11

Paris


Tour Eiffel by Paul SKG, on Flickr


----------



## Brunotgb

São Paulo


SKY LINE SAO PAULO PONTE ESTAIADA por MARCELO DONATELLI, no Flickr


MARCELODONATELLI1234 por MARCELO DONATELLI, no Flickr


MARCELODONATELLI 762 por MARCELO DONATELLI, no Flickr


----------



## izabella93

*night-life*

what is the best night-life tower in us? i think the hilton hotel in anaheim with the sky bar at the top is the night life tower....:righton::banana2::cheer::dj:


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Chicago, USA*


Foggy Night by Adam Oles, on Flickr


----------



## bodegavendetta

^^ Hancock Center is such a masterpiece.


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Hong Kong, China*


DSC_8042 by Ike Tsao (曹英堃), on Flickr


----------



## Hebrewtext

*Tel Aviv - Yafo , Israel*


----------



## luci203

*Shenzhen* :uh:









_posted on gaoloumi by ghhhjjkkkk_


----------



## Uaarkson

Every other day I have to pick my jaw up off the floor as I remember what a ridiculous skyline Toronto whipped up out of nowhere.


----------



## redcode

*Shanghai*

View from the Intercontinental Expo Hotel by Rob-Shanghai, trên Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Shanghai, China*


cool summer by Andrew Rochfort, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11

*Singapore*


City by GavinZ, on Flickr


----------



## atomx

*The Bangkok 2015*


Rooftop View by Westin Bangkok, on Flickr


Rooftop View by Westin Bangkok, on Flickr


Rooftop View by Westin Bangkok, on Flickr


Rooftop View by Westin Bangkok, on Flickr


----------



## renshapratama

JuanPaulo said:


> *Shanghai, China*
> 
> 
> cool summer by Andrew Rochfort, on Flickr


pic from Shanghai that we seldom to see, but still awesome....


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Santiago, Chile*


DSC_2799-3 by benjamin alguacil, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11

Independence Day in Chicago


City_Dark2 by Enoch Haven, on Flickr


----------



## renshapratama

Jakarta, Indonesia









https://www.flickr.com/photos/theod...Vpd-usRgjJ-usmy3F-vmHwYq-vmE77N-v8Fcds-vkSeB9


----------



## JuanPaulo

*New York City, USA*


DSC_0525 by Pedro González, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Hong Kong, China*


Kowloon Peak. by David Lau, on Flickr


----------



## Jordan Tan

*Jakarta*


----------



## JuanPaulo

*New York City, USA*


Can you see Conde Nast Offices? by Tony Shi, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Hong Kong, China*


DSC05930 by Sun Fok, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*New York City*


Cloudless Night by Tony Shi, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan

*Toronto, Canada*


Untitled by Giulio Calisse, on Flickr


----------



## BrickellResidence

^^ The vancouverization of toronto is working! :O Beauty


----------



## ainvan

brickellresidence said:


> ^^ The vancouverization of toronto is working! :O Beauty


Thank you


----------



## atomx

*Bangkok


*








Boy Wuttipong‎










Cr. https://www.facebook.com/popcityfan?fref=ts


----------



## renshapratama

Hudson11 said:


> Independence Day in Chicago
> 
> City_Dark2 by Enoch Haven, on Flickr


it's fabulous Chicago city


----------



## renshapratama

Jakarta, Indonesia
----------------------------------
Edit: Too many Jakarta pics on this page.


----------



## Jack Fruit

JAKARTA



aan_mustafa said:


> Untitled by Aan Mustafa, on Flickr
> 
> Untitled by Aan Mustafa, on Flickr
> 
> Untitled by Aan Mustafa, on Flickr
> 
> instagram: @aanelmustafa


----------



## atomx

*Bangkok Thailand


*








*Sayompoo Leathkitphiphopkun
*








Punnawit Suwuttananun








Punnawit Suwuttananun
*Thankyou Great Photo By Khun Punnawit Suwuttananun
*









GR020387-HDR by Six Tin, on Flickr


----------



## luci203

*SHENZHEN*









_originally posted on gaoloumi by 1788111_


----------



## Hudson11

Pyongyang :troll:


Pyongyang, Korea by Greg Zimmermann, on Flickr


----------



## MaciejMargas.pl

Warsaw, Poland:


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Shanghai, China*


Night magic by L-E-N-G, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*New York City, USA*


A New Hierarchy by Michael Muraz, on Flickr


----------



## vitalik1208

Angga Putra thank's


----------



## Yellow Fever

HK


ICC by Black Cygnus Photography, on Flickr


----------



## KlausDiggy

*Frankfurt*


auf dem Maintower by Gabi Temmen, auf Flickr


----------



## stop that

Frankfurt class


----------



## World 2 World

*KUALA LUMPUR*









by ishone nawi









by Junhui Kioh









by aizat


----------



## Surrealplaces

how far you wanna go by Bibek Singh, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Shenzhen, China*


DSC_4563 by michael HK, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Shanghai, China*


Night view of Shanghai by Alex WJ, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Shanghai, China*


新月 / new moon by Black station, on Flickr


----------



## skyscraper 500

*México City*



cocono said:


> Por Horacio Rodriguez


:cheers::cheers:


----------



## eastwest2012

*TOP 5 SOUTHEAST ASIAN CITIES*

*SINGAPORE*

late blue by achresis khora, on Flickr


*KUALA LUMPUR, MALAYSIA*

"A Panorama of The Golden Center" by Hafidz Abdul Kadir, on Flickr


*BANGKOK, THAILAND*

Bangkok Skyline by Natapong Supalertsophon, on Flickr


*JAKARTA, INDONESIA*

Jakarta Interchange by Abdul Azis, on Flickr


*METRO MANILA, PHILIPPINES*

Makati Skyline by jadd_meyrick, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

^^ The asian tigers! kay:


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Philadelphia, USA*


DSCF2561 by Michael Ticcino, on Flickr


----------



## Surrealplaces

^Beauty!


----------



## Hudson11

another of Philly 


Benjamin Franklin Bridge, Skyline, Philadelphia, Pennsylvania, America by Joe Daniel Price, on Flickr


----------



## atomx

Bangkok Thailand









I-News Thanaruch


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Shanghai, China*


vertical living by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Boston, USA*


From a friend's rooftop by Andrea Fanelli, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Gold Coast, Australia*


0M2A2466 by Ben Wright, on Flickr


----------



## renshapratama

nice pics ^^ from Jakarta (scroll it > >):









https://www.flickr.com/photos/tirta...7MY-xSjcSW-xAEsHv-xAfJHW-xMGY2U-xM7hkg-xLoK3n


----------



## Hudson11

Chongqing


霧都‧重慶｜Chongqing, the City of Mist by Jermaine Ho, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

^^ That tallest tower in the middle looks very much like the eye of Sauron!!! :runaway:


----------



## Xenoplas

maybe it is the eye of sauron :lol:


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Chicago, USA*









Chicago Skyline by Russell Hershow, on Flickr


----------



## Surrealplaces

Wow, that Chicago pic rocks!


----------



## eastwest2012

*KUALA LUMPUR, MALAYSIA* :cheers:


City at Night by Ahmad Rithauddin, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11

*Manhattan*


IMG_8745.jpg by Ronny Mariano, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Hong Kong, China*


Untitled by Santanu Das, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*New York City, USA*


Trump SoHo Panorama by Ryan Budhu, on Flickr


----------



## azey

*KUALA LUMPUR*



Izzz said:


> From Keow Wee Loong FB https://www.facebook.com/uglykiwi
> :cheers:


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Shanghai, China*


rose gold city by lesley wang, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Bogota, Colombia*


Bogotá - Torre Colpatria by Santiago Robayo, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Shanghai, China*


Shanghai 20 by pb.11, on Flickr


----------



## kisssme




----------



## World 2 World

*KUALA LUMPUR*


















BY Vasyl


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Los Angeles, USA*


LANight by Mike Burawski, on Flickr


----------



## renshapratama

Jakarta - Indonesia

Untitled by Aan Mustafa, on Flickr

Untitled by Aan Mustafa, on Flickr


----------



## eastwest2012

^^ *10 MOST AMAZING CITIES IN ASIA, AT NIGHT* :cheers:

RANDOM ORDERS:

*SINGAPORE*

Marina bay by Patrick Foto , on Flickr


*DUBAI*

Dubai 2014 by Hohmann Photofactory, on Flickr


*METRO MANILA*

Makati by Hub Hayag, on Flickr


*TOKYO*

Tokyo - World Trade Center by Jaylie Wong, on Flickr


*KUALA LUMPUR*

"A Panorama of The Golden Center" by Hafidz Abdul Kadir, on Flickr

*SHANGHAI*

Shanghai-Pudong by Jean Saisrien, on Flickr


*JAKARTA*

Jakarta Interchange by Abdul Azis, on Flickr


*HONG KONG*

Good Morning, Hong Kong by Peter Stewart, on Flickr


*BANGKOK*

Bangkok Skyline and Lumpini park by Weerakarn Satitniramai, on Flickr


*SEOUL*

SEOUL by HR AN, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Hong Kong, China*


Untitled by Pang Duff, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Guangzhou, China*


canton skyline sunset by lok, on Flickr


----------



## wino

Makati, Manila PH



[dx] said:


> Makati at Night
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by jacoms


----------



## World 2 World

*KUALA LUMPUR
*








by Shaiful









by Foong


----------



## WingWing

Singapore

lights and paint_1 by Photomontage, on Flickr


----------



## the spliff fairy

Hong Kong


My first SOL of 2013 by CoolbieRe, on Flickr

live together by CoolbieRe, on Flickr


----------



## Lt. H Caine

*Chicago*


In a Chicago Haze by Matt Shiffler Photography. Com, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Toronto, Canada*


180 Restaurant by Brian Wolk, on Flickr


----------



## KlausDiggy

*Frankfurt/Main*


Frankfurt Skyline by DasKameraAuge, auf Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Dubai, UAE*


DSC_0817 by GHAZANFAR ALI SHAH, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Dubai, UAE
*

Dubai Skyline from the rooftop Hotel Melia by kenneth chin, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Shanghai, China*


lighting by Black station, on Flickr


----------



## KavirajG

Dubai























































DC Photography


----------



## KavirajG

Hong Kong



















https://Daniel Cheong/media/set/?set=a.497080247010522.133224.497064143678799&type=3


----------



## renshapratama

Jakarta - Indonesia

The buildings by ZeeBerry, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*San Francisco, USA*


Super Bowl 50 San Francisco Skyline by Louis Raphael, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*One more of San Francisco*


IMG_3454 by Larry Image, on Flickr


----------



## World 2 World

*KUALA LUMPUR*


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT

Bangkok
Sathon-Naradhiwas Intersection from above by Aey Srirath Somsawat, on Flickr


----------



## elvis.stojko

Vancouver has a nice night skyline


----------



## KavirajG

*Hong Kong*

This city by san Kum, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

Singapore


















https://flic.kr/p/AMSh2y


----------



## renshapratama

edit


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Shanghai, China*


shanghai-外滩源 by L-E-N-G, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Melbourne, Australia*


IMG_0186.jpg by Callum Smillie Melbourne, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Chicago, USA*


IMG_1400 by cainnocera, on Flickr


----------



## african

Singapore









The city of Singapore by MOHAMED Alnasser, on Flickr


----------



## african

Hong Kong









Hong Kong city by Anek Suwannaphoom, on Flickr


----------



## renshapratama

^^ i think that is the most beautiful pic of Hong Kong that i ever seen lol


----------



## EMArg

Buenos Aires Skyline at night:


----------



## EMArg

^^


Taken from this video:


----------



## JuanPaulo

*New York City, USA*


One World Trade Center and downtown Manhattan skyscrapers shining bright like a diamond. by javansg, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Hong Kong, China*


Hong Kong skyline from The One by Adrian Lo, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Chicago, USA*


Nice Green Night For A Stroll.jpg by Milosh Kosanovich, on Flickr


----------



## Sandblast

*BIRMINGHAM - England
*















































Not the best skyline in the World, but my home town.


----------



## bodegavendetta

*New York*

I really like the matching blue spires on the Empire State Building and 1WTC. 









https://www.instagram.com/brandontaoka/


----------



## Sun

New York and Hong Kong are outstanding - actually most of the cities here look great at night. 

Minneapolis again: 
far away10 (1 of 1) by Logan Selinski, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11

*NYC*


Rooftop to rooftop by Valentin Stanciu, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Denver, USA*


064 by Regional Transportation District, on Flickr


----------



## EMArg

Skyline of Buenos Aires:


----------



## EMArg

^^


Taken from this video:


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Shanghai, China*


zsp by Jon, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Chicago, USA*


LondonHouse - Chicago by Landmarks Illinois, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11

Macau, China


FAI_7931 - 遠眺澳門 Macau From HK by redefined0307, on Flickr


----------



## Burrazer

*Belgrade*


----------



## Avangard-55

*Chicago*































































Photos by Slava Stepanov (gelio)


----------



## MaxVoyager

Kuala Lumpur at night


----------



## bodegavendetta

*Lower Manhattan, NYC*









https://www.instagram.com/p/BL9DfTxB4g8/?taken-by=oneworldtrade&hl=en


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Doha, Qatar*


DOHA_SKYLINE-07 by cicciomix, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Guangzhou, China*


2016年珠江新城内透季 Rev:2 by Kevin Ho, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

*SINGAPORE*


High-Rise Living by Rogelio Arcangel, on Flickr

Pinnacle View by Rogelio Arcangel, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

HHHHHHHK by Johnson Jiang, on Flickr


----------



## RandomDude01

*Las Vegas, Nevada*


----------



## World 2 World

del


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Chicago, USA*


chicago by Logan Selinski, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*New York City, USA*


Screen Shot 2017-01-16 at 9.23.28 PM by Kevin Leclerc, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Shanghai, China*


三件套 by Cameradoggy, on Flickr


----------



## alexkrass

beauty.


----------



## meteoforumitalia

JuanPaulo said:


> *Melbourne, Australia*
> 
> 
> City Lights (Melbourne, Australia) by Joe Nes, on Flickr


wow, this Melbourne view is amazing O.O


----------



## Hudson11

*NYC* - Presidents' Day


George Washington Bridge by David Berry, on Flickr


----------



## Astaire007

Hong Kong


----------



## A Chicagoan

For a city in the middle of a desert, Las Vegas sure has a bright skyline. In fact, pilots have reported seeing the Luxor's sky beam from Los Angeles!

Las Vegas Night by David Yao, on Flickr

Las Vegas by Night

Las Vegas - Luxor by Andy, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Philadelphia, USA*


SugarHouse View_III_10.5x8.25 by Richard Dorr, on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Chicago:*
#Chicago #360chicago #360chicagoview by daniel_tchai, on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Chicago:*


----------



## the spliff fairy

Shenzhen


----------



## the spliff fairy

Shanghai

Looking to the Puxi side:











Looking to the Pudong side:


----------



## the spliff fairy

More:


----------



## A Chicagoan

the spliff fairy said:


> Shanghai
> 
> Looking to the Puxi side:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking to the Pudong side:


I've seen a lot of photos of the Pudong skyline alone, but I think it looks better with the Puxi skyline in front. (Also, did you know that "dong" means "east" and "xi" means "west' in Chinese?)


----------



## Hudson11

*NYC* at night over the horizon, aka proof the world isnt flat


Manhattan Skyline by caboose_rodeo, on Flickr


----------



## x.paulo

Wq


----------



## x.paulo

x.paulo said:


>




Dallas my be small, but it’s lights are so bright and beautiful. So much color.


----------



## SkyscraperSuperman

*London, United Kingdom*

By forum user Core Rising:

IMG_9407.jpg by corerising, on Flickr


----------



## Alex The Chicagoan

Chicago at night. I love the crown of lights on the John Hancock Center and the antennas on the Willis Tower


----------



## Ekumenopolis

SkyscraperSuperman said:


> By forum user Core Rising:
> 
> IMG_9407.jpg by corerising, on Flickr


London skyline has developed so fast and impressively in the last 20 years that could be a world contender in one or two decades... IF it continues developing this way. Hope Brexit doesn't pull the brake on it.


----------



## skyscraper 500

*Mexico City - Santa Fe *



blue_man100 said:


>


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Chicago, USA*


(8.24.17)-August_Aerials-WEB-15 by Nick Ulivieri, on Flickr


----------



## the spliff fairy

we have a winner


----------



## Haifon

*Dxb *


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia*


DSCF8887a by yaman ibrahim, on Flickr


----------



## noms78

JuanPaulo said:


> *Shanghai, China*
> 
> 
> rose gold city by lesley wang, on Flickr


Does anyone know what vantage point this photo was taken from?


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Shanghai, China*


Back to Back by Qicheng Ma, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Hong Kong, China*


High at victoria peak by Qicheng Ma, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11

Chongqing


CHONGQING by joona.haltia, on Flickr


----------



## World 2 World

*KUALA LUMPUR*









by BHT


----------



## Hindustani

x.paulo said:


> Dallas my be small, but it’s lights are so bright and beautiful. So much color.


This is a definition of ugliness. :bash:

Those overtly bright neon lights are nothing great to talk about. Infact, its the most "un"american skyline wise. There is literally a neon "condom" tower in Doha, Qatar skyline like this. 

Neon lines running down the supertalls like BoC tower, HK actually makes them look ugly and self-pitying. I puke everytime I need to look at these in the night. unnecessary overt brightess is not the answer.

All you need to do is look at NYC and Chi skyline in the night. subtle lighting, gives way to those nearby shadows and makes skyline look and feel taller than it actually is in the night. Natural lighting also makes for better viewing and reason why we absolutely love NYC skyline and those twin towers. Can you imagine ESB running these ugly, pathetic neon lines all the way down to the ground!. Yaaak. hno:


----------



## SanFranRising

I agree with you Hindustani. There is v


----------



## Joakim3

Anything that isn't Hong Kong is wrong lol

NYC, Shanghai, Dubai, Chicago, Las Vegas etc.. can all be jumbled in the same tier after that


----------



## Hudson11

Saigon by night 2019 by daihocsi [(+84) 918.255.567], on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan

I love how crisp the edges of Chicago's buildings look at night! Look at Trump, John Hancock, Sears, 311 S Wacker, etc.





NH0A0868[pano] by Michael Soukup, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Bangkok, Thailand*


Bangkok city skyline by Patrick Foto , on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Shanghai, China*


I Love Shanghai 2 by Sam Gao, on Flickr


----------



## Joakim3

A Chicagoan said:


> I love how crisp the edges of Chicago's buildings look at night! Look at Trump, John Hancock, Sears, 311 S Wacker, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NH0A0868[pano] by Michael Soukup, on Flickr




Chicago is by far my favorite skyline in the US. 

Has the height and individual building grandeur of Manhattan with none of the clutter and architecture clashing.


----------



## the spliff fairy

RIP, the greatest (light)show on earth - Wuhan.

Watch from 15:35


----------



## the spliff fairy

So long Wuhan, before the fall. SCCCCCRRRRROOOOOOOOLLLLLLLLL>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## isaidso

*Toronto*



Toronto Ontario Canada Skyline from Center Island by Kim Seng, on Flickr









Courtesy of wallpaper access









Courtesy of Wikimedia


----------



## JuanPaulo

I think Chinese cities easily take the cake when it comes to night-time skylines. On the west perhaps only Miami can live up to a "top 10 list".


----------



## EywaEywa

JAKARTA









Originally Posted by Eurico

__
http://instagr.am/p/p%2FBxEdozuHmq7/


__
http://instagr.am/p/p%2FBpy6XY4AO7a/


__
http://instagr.am/p/p%2FBxZtGKiHLKy/


__
http://instagr.am/p/p%2FB6dE-GMn9Id/


----------



## mw123

*Sydney*


----------



## KillerZavatar

JuanPaulo said:


> I think Chinese cities easily take the cake when it comes to night-time skylines. On the west perhaps only Miami can live up to a "top 10 list".


Yes, I was really disappointed by seeing cities like New York, Los Angeles and San Francisco at night.


----------



## Joakim3

KillerZavatar said:


> Yes, I was really disappointed by seeing cities like New York, Los Angeles and San Francisco at night.


We have light population laws so yeah we aren’t going to crazy neon light shows that you find in the Middle East or China


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup

*Balneário Camboriú *- Brazil​








*search








search*​


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Jinan, China:*








济南奥体中心夜景 by 李阳 on 500px.com


----------



## mw123

*Melbourne*

_Photo by @Wilko _


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup

*Balneário Camboriu*









_Alexandre Poershcke_
















_Hildo_ _Drones_


----------



## ElViejoReino

* MADRID *








Monday´s afterglow colors, Madrid, Spain by Daniel Garrido, en Flickr


----------



## GuGomes

Balneário Camboriú 























@vilamouraoficial2021


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Qingdao:*








青岛夜景 by 海的边缘 on 500px.com


----------



## lovecities888

It is too bad that most of the skylines at night in the US, Canada, Australia, or Europe aren't very impressive. All the impressive ones are in Asia.


----------



## Mansa Musa

Las vegas, Miami, NYC, Nashville, Atlanta, etc.. All look amazing


----------



## KlausDiggy

*Frankfurt, Germany*


SKYLINE by Matthias Besant, auf Flickr

Frankfurt Skyline by Pictureblog.co.uk, auf Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Guiyang, China:*








贵阳2021数博会期间，金融城楼宇夜下流光溢彩，市民游客尖叫 by 吴东俊 on 500px.com









贵阳2021数博会期间，金融城楼宇夜下流光溢彩，市民游客尖叫 by 吴东俊 on 500px.com


----------



## Hebrewtext

*Greater Tel Aviv , Israel *





















DJI_0318-Pano-7 by Gilad Topaz, on Flickr


----------



## Sun

"Best" can mean many things. Brightest and most lit up?... definitely cities like Qingdao and Guiyang demonstrate this. 

"Best" can also mean aesthetics/style, which is more subjective. I tend to prefer more subtle external lighting with more visible internal lights, which can give buildings and cities a more endless feel to them (like the photo of Melbourne in post #610). 

I like all of these photos and it's really cool to see such variety in lighting.


----------

